# [emerge] pb Blocked Packages

## titoomonster

Bonjour,

Voici mon pb, j'ai un pb lorsque je fais un emerge -DNupv world. Je me trouve devant un conflit de paquet que je ne sais pas résoudre, vraisemblablement lié au paquet kdelibs.

Voici le résultat

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2)

Total: 340 packages (205 upgrades, 128 new, 5 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 574,291 kB

Conflict: 13 blocks (10 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kscreensaver-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/soliduiserver-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 91 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcmshell-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kfile-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 82 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konsole-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 82 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kstart-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 81 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-4.3.2', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcmshell-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kfile-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 94 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kfile-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/khelpcenter-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 81 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-4.3.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/dolphin-4.3.2-r1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 83 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Quelqu'un a été sans doute confronté au pb, si une solution traine par là je suis preneur  :Surprised: )

Merci par avance

----------

## boozo

'alute

tu as des infos dans une news (voir eselect news list) - c'est plus que sommaire je suis d'accords - mais c'est la piste

Donc tu dois avoir dans tes useflags "qt3support" et "dbus" je pense (à vérifier dans le package.uses et le make.conf) -

Je te conseille de faire un unmerge des packages <=x11-libs/qt-* qui sont installés puis d'activer le use qt3support et dbus en fonction de tes besoins : soit spécifiquement par packages ou en global.

Personnellement je tourne avec les uses qt3support en global et dbus pour x11-libs/qt-gui uniquement et j'ai eu aucun pb  :Wink: 

Edit: ps/ un titre genre [qt] conflit lors de la migration 4.5.2  serait plus utile à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Moi je pense que ton problème correspond à ca : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-736457.html

Pour corriger ce problème, il faut supprimer le meta-paquet qt.  :Wink: 

----------

